# CPU MARK 2.1 Scores... Post your scores here!



## BLooD LuST (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey all! Just wondering how u all go running CPU Mark 2.1? Dunno wtf is goin on here but my 1.86Ghz e6300 rocks!    hehe   post your scores here!


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 22, 2007)

*Check the threads before you post, this already has a thread. 
*
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=24981

Also I think there was something wrong with their results. With my Pentium M750 I can get 7610


----------



## BLooD LuST (Mar 7, 2007)

*OMG! Takin ur spot Capone! 11454.9 Score!*

Latest update on CPU Mark 2.1!
U were right Capone.... Read reviews detailing overclocks of 3ghz with an e6300 and all detailed voltages of 1.4v. I didnt even try with a lower voltage till now! 
Attached are some figures and benchmarks! Movin up in the ranks! 
Lower voltage and way higher overclock than previous run! 
According to Toms hardware 60-70 degrees is fine 85 degrees shut down.

Go the mighty e6300!


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 7, 2007)

You've posted on the wrong thread. At the end of this thread say so so that others won't do the same


----------



## BLooD LuST (Mar 7, 2007)

OOPS Soz OneTrueWill, ur right! Dunno how i posted on this page instead of the other one! Please disregard these posts. Please goto http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=24981 for the official CPU mark 2.1 score list!


----------

